# Best place for first time



## Bryan24 (Aug 31, 2010)

Only had my atv about 6 months and want to get it to an offroad park this weekend, got a 750 brute force. Also I live in Conroe but willing to travel


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

There is www.downsouthoffroad.com in Crosby and then there is www.mudlandoffroad.com in Alvin. Wish I could go play this weekend but got way to much to do...... Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

general sams may be a little closer to you, http://generalsams.com. Also there is Xtreme offroad directly across from DSO.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yup, you have General Sams and also Creekside Offroad in Splendora


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

But if you want the best place for the first time, drive to River Run Atv park in Jacksonville! They have everything!

http://www.riverrunpark.com/


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*this weekend*



Bryan24 said:


> Only had my atv about 6 months and want to get it to an offroad park this weekend, got a 750 brute force. Also I live in Conroe but willing to travel


We rode at General Sams for the first time over Good Friday weekend and loved the place... can't wait to get back out there.

This weekend (Saturday - Sunday) we will be at Mudland in Alvin just because it is so close... come on out we will have the pit fired up and cooking something for dinner and as usual BS ing over a few chilly brews.

haven't looked to see if they have a band or DJ this saturday but it will be fun no matter what.


----------



## Bryan24 (Aug 31, 2010)

Alright ill probably head out to mudland


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*number*



Bryan24 said:


> Alright ill probably head out to mudland


Sent ya a PM with my cell number...... once I get there I leave it in the truck so if no answer just park next to the F250 that is black bedlined (yep the whole truck) .. can't miss it.

We should be pulling in about noon or at least pretty close to it.


----------



## HELLRZR (Sep 16, 2010)

There is also Texas Offroad Ranch near Huntsville. Nice place with good trails. Lots of rock climbing for jeeps, buggies, etc. A few mud holes near the big sand pit, but not a lot of mud (when I was there), which is OK with me and my KFX700!


----------



## Bryan24 (Aug 31, 2010)

Dang* not gonna make it out this weekend. Ordered tie rods from American star 2 weeks ago and not in yet... Just shipped out yesterday


----------



## Ershaddy (May 16, 2013)

HELLRZR said:


> There is also Texas Offroad Ranch near Huntsville. Nice place with good trails. Lots of rock climbing for jeeps, buggies, etc. A few mud holes near the big sand pit, but not a lot of mud (when I was there), which is OK with me and my KFX700!


Texas Offroad Ranch absolutely an awesome place.


----------

